# Watch questions!



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

Hi all, I've looked through some previous posts and there seems to be a few watch enthusiasts here..

I currently have a Rado ceramica chronograph, It's not an every day watch and not one that has a name like Rolex e.t.c but it looks fantastic with a Black suit. The watch is worn daily and not treated the best and does not have one single mark on it! I paid 4k Aud for it and I have to say in terms of quality it's great.

I'm looking for something that will blend a little more with everyday wear.. It has to be reasonably sporty so Ive narrowed to 3. Please keep in mind that the prices here for watches are a lot more than U.K pricing so the carrera 17 is a stretch.

So I'm down to decision time and it's up against 3.

Omega speedmaster date ( silver) $3800 AUD / $1900 GBP

Tag Carrera 8 W/ white face and both straps ( leather/steel) $5000 AUD / $2500 GBP

Tag Carrera 17 RS again white face w/both straps. $9000 AUD / $4500

Now I know the 17 RS is double the price of the omega and carrera 8 ( in australia anyway ) but I'm not too fussed on the prices rather just one that looks great. Also not concerned with resale as I will keep it for 3+ years and put it away when I want to replace..

What would you choose out of the 3 above and why?!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The Omega Speedy for me. Why. Well I already have one. I do like the Tags though choices choices


----------



## stef030 (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a couple of tags,
one as everyday,and one for when I am all suited and booted
so for me its tag all the way


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I have an Omega Seamaster analogue/digital combined with the black face and gold inlays on bezil and strap. They don't make them anymore and to me will always be a classic. Mine is worn most days and as a dress watch i have an Omega DeVille 1960s which is just pure class. Ebay Germany sometimes has the Seamaster type for sale....


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

With your budget I would get the Omega Seamaster, the speedie is nice but I much prefer this, IMO tag comes nowhere near Omega for quality and craftsmanship


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

The bracelet on this watch is one of the better ones I've seen..

There seems to be a bit of bad stigma with Tags.. For me if it's Omega it'll be the date Speedmaster or the day/date.

The Deville's are beautiful classy watches, but for me it's not as sporty as I would prefer. I spoke to a friend in the know who commented that the tag movements on the grand carreras are right up the top in terms of precision.

This is going to be a hard decision! Only things I've read that concern me with the Omega's is the domed glass and the material of the lens e.g I don't want it to scratch easily as I hardly take them off..

Anyway I'll try on the Omega this weekend vs the Tags to make the final decision :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

blake83 said:


> The bracelet on this watch is one of the better ones I've seen..
> 
> There seems to be a bit of bad stigma with Tags.. For me if it's Omega it'll be the date Speedmaster or the day/date.
> 
> ...


Its a classic bracelet mines 10 years old and they still fit the new models with that design

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg29 ... C_3199.jpg


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Tag gets my vote.
My recent purchase below which I wear everyday, some would call that madness, I call it enjoyment  
I think this watch is both sporty looking and you coulod also wear it with a suit.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a Carrera and wouldn't be without it


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

pics please


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

sniper-sam said:


> Tag gets my vote.
> My recent purchase below which I wear everyday, some would call that madness, I call it enjoyment
> I think this watch is both sporty looking and you coulod also wear it with a suit.


Well this is the one that got me going in the store... It's the most expensive but it looks the business too. I'm after silver/white dial as I have a black dial watch currently.

I also checked out the other carrera below - I'm thinking Grand Carrera for the exhibition back + the rotating dials on the face 

To sniper-sam : Do you find it sits uncomfortably high on your wrist? Also I've got a really small wrist thats why I was looking at the 8rs as it's a bit smaller and thinner case.. No chrono though :?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi mate, right here goes, I like you have small wrists and I don't find that it sits high or looks too big on my wrist.
I do however feel that TAG have missed something when they have been doing their testing and quality control, because of the nature of the buckle, the strap comes out past the end of the buckle, if youdont know what I mean I will take apic tonight when I get home, and because if this the strap slips about 5-10mm thus loosening on my wrist.
Now at first Goldsmiths thought it might be a faulty strap so that has been replaced with no joy.
So the way it is left now with TAG is we are negiotiating a 1 off strap for me so it doesn't come past the buckle as I feel this is the problem.
Hope this all makes sense and I would let it put you off the watch, at the end of the day they can't discriminate against small wrists so it will get sorted out.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My two Omega's. Work and dress watches......

steve


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

To be honest, at that price and with those brands, it should come down to looks. None of the watches you mention will be bad in any way really, so you need to buy one you'll want to wear.

I prefer Tags, and I have a couple, but that's only because I've only really seen one Omega I liked (a friends titanium Seamaster chronograph which is hard to find now and expensive when you do). There probably is a general perception of Tags being inferior to Omegas, but really you'd be mad to let any of that influence you. I bought the watches I loved and I wear them every day. You're not buying it to put it in a museum, so you should do the same and pick the one you won't want to take off.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

Ive got a tag carrera and a omega speedmaster moon watch i love them both but find the tag doesnt get as many marks on it I asked when i put my tag in for service (£200  ) about how easy my omega scratches and it turn out they have never changed what metal/glass they use since its initial design in the 60's you learn something new...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I have an Omega Seamaster Bi-Metal, had it for 12 years now (Graduation Present), superb watch, same bracelet as the watch pictured but with a hidden clasp.

A friend had a Tag and it spent more time in Goldsmiths than on his wrist!!!!!!!!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

JBELL what was the prob with your friends Tag?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> JBELL what was the prob with your friends Tag?


Everything, it just stopped all the time, bezel jammed constantly, hands fell off on one occasion!!!!!! It was just crap


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

My daughter had a new Tag and the steel bracelet just kept falling apart. It went back to Tag who replaced it with another strap (slightly diffrent and without asking) but that did exactly the same. I took it to a old school jeweller who I know and he said it was due to the poor design of the strap. He managed to close the links a bit and it's now ok, but any perceptions I had of Tag have changed and I could not bring myself to buy one now even though I do like the designs.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

On a side note, I've just done a deal on the Omega SMP quartz in blue like this, I've been waiting a while on this, I'm over the moon


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> On a side note, I've just done a deal on the Omega SMP quartz in blue like this, I've been waiting a while on this, I'm over the moon


nice


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

It is a nice one, what sort of money are they going for?


----------



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

Classic!!


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Had an Omega Seamaster in full stainless steel a few years back and a Tag Link Senna (III) afterwards and always wished had stayed with the Omega. Simple reason. Never had to adjust the time in 5 years with it (bar hour forward and back). Tag needed adjusting every few weeks. Was also more susceptible to scratching. Currently on a Breitling Superocean Heritage in Bronze. Good watch, but still quite miss the old Seamaster!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> It is a nice one, what sort of money are they going for?


You can pick them up depending on size/condition/auto/quartz etc from around £700, I have the full size quartz coming for a bargain £500


----------



## lovemyTT (Mar 28, 2009)

I currently own a Omega seamaster GMT - love it, best watch ever and I wear all the time.
I also own a TAG and IWC aquatimer chrono, raymond weil tango

go with the omega my friend, have a look at a planet ocean i love 45mm

My next watch will be a Breitling Superocean heritage black face with black rubber strap, but my wife says i've to sell before I buy - I'll take 2 grand for her - age 35, slim and natural blonde, a few scratches, dents usual second hand marks - any takers??


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

This is my current baby, got it for my 40th, it's a Breitling Seawolf Chrono and I think it's one of the best chronos I've seen, pic's of actual watch.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

mac's TT said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > It is a nice one, what sort of money are they going for?
> ...


That is a good price.

My mate has one and recently took it in to a dealer to try and sell it to them - he was offered £250! Cheeky gits!

This is my Omega - absolutely love it!










Had a Breitling Colt before this and have to say I think the Omega feels a lot better.


----------



## lovemyTT (Mar 28, 2009)

Here my baby,had her for my 33rd Birthday - 42mm of pure 007 pleasure


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Some lovely watches on show.


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Rolex Oyster Explorer II, white dial. Had it for 10 years and been very happy with it.

http://www.rolex.com/en/collection/...explorer-ii/steel/M16570-0006/brochure/cover/


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a lovely watch


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

jammyd said:


> I have a lovely watch


Very, er, retro :lol: and very 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I really do still have one which work's... give it another 10-15 years and it could well be worth the cost of some of the one's in this thread... Well I can hope...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> I really do still have one which work's... give it another 10-15 years and it could well be worth the cost of some of the one's in this thread... Well I can hope...


£425 in Tesco vouchers for mine :wink:


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Oops. Just bought a new watch so if anyones interested in the Superocean Heritage, it'll be up for sale when back from its spruce up at Breitling.

Always wanted a Bell&Ross and have battered the credit card for a BR01-92 46mm in Red. Think is a personal thing but i love it!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice, LE i believe.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I couldn't wear one of those with my job.


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Yup, only 500 being made.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Thats really cool having such a special watch, nice talking point.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> I couldn't wear one of those with my job.


Why is that?


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

sniper-sam said:


> Thats really cool having such a special watch, nice talking point.


Thanks fella. Just love the look of Bell&Ross. Real personal thing as not many folk have heard of them (or thats how it seems!) Not at all flashy but real feel of quality. Went way over me dads head earlier :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I do like watches, the RS2 on page 1 is my pride and joy. Honestly I have never heard of them either but just spent the last half hour browsing a website, there is one for sale at 100K! Bloody class looking


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sniper-sam said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't wear one of those with my job.
> ...


I work for a Train Operating Company , everyone would think it was a BR watch.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

:lol: good answer.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I love the Bell & Ross watches, but I have a real soft spot for Sinns. When B&R first started, Sinn used to make watches for them (many were just rebranded Sinns). Really like the industrial look of the U series:

http://www.chronomaster.co.uk/sinn_u_series.htm


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Ha! Fair point!


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Big Kid said:


> Oops. Just bought a new watch so if anyones interested in the Superocean Heritage, it'll be up for sale when back from its spruce up at Breitling.
> 
> Always wanted a Bell&Ross and have battered the credit card for a BR01-92 46mm in Red. Think is a personal thing but i love it!


Lovely watches 8)

A B&R is next on my shopping list, although the wife doesn't seem to be taking the hints! :roll:

How does it sit on your wrist (any pics of it in action?!  ), as I know they are pretty hefty chunks of metal? The 46mm is the larger model, right?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Better pics of my watches:- seamaster and de ville


----------

